# Biotin có thực sự là “thần dược” trị rụng tóc?



## hong nhung (25/11/18)

Được biết đến không chỉ như một chất thiết yếu cho vẻ đẹp toàn diện, Biotin còn là “thần dược” trị rụng tóc. Nhưng sử dụng biotin có thực sự hiệu quả như những gì bạn vẫn nghĩ?

Mái tóc được xem là niềm kiêu hãnh của người phụ nữ. Không chỉ đối với quan niệm truyền thống, thế hệ tân thời cũng có cùng suy nghĩ. Người con gái sở hữu làn tóc đẹp luôn có một sức quyến rũ đặc biệt, khiến người xung quanh như bị cuốn hút vào nét duyên tiềm ẩn đấy. Tuy biết thế, nhưng vì một số nguyên nhân khiến không ít phụ nữ luôn phải đối mặt với nỗi đau tóc cứ lần lượt “khăn gói ra đi”. Với thời đại công nghệ sinh học phát triển, không ít những công thức trị rụng tóc ra đời… Một trong số đó là dung nạp biotin. Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu về biotin trong công cuộc điều trị rụng tóc nhé!




​Chúng ta thường nghe rằng bổ sung biotin cho cơ thể là điều cần thiết. Thiếu hụt biotin có  thể dẫn đến rụng tóc, mất màu tóc, xuất hiện những vảy đỏ quanh mắt, mũi, miệng, tinh thần sa sút và dễ mệt mỏi… Bởi lẽ, biotin (còn được gọi là vitamin H hay vitamin B7) đóng vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình tăng trưởng và phát triển của cơ thể. Đối với cơ thể khỏe mạnh, đường ruột có khả năng tự sản xuất biotin tự nhiên giúp phòng ngừa những tình trạng trên. Ngược lại, rụng tóc nhiều, da hay sạm màu là dấu hiệu báo động cơ thể bạn đang thiếu hụt biotin.

Về cơ bản, chất sừng keratin là protein cấu thành sợi tóc, da và móng. Bổ sung biotin giúp nâng cấp “cơ sở hạ tầng” của những lớp keratin nên sẽ giảm rụng tóc.

*AI NÊN SỬ DỤNG BIOTIN ĐỂ TRỊ RỤNG TÓC?*




​
Người có tóc dễ gãy rụng, sợi tóc mỏng yếu.




​
Người bị stress nhiều, lo lắng, khó ngủ, ăn uống không khoa học.




​
Người hay nhuộm, uốn… thường xuyên sử dụng hóa chất.
*NGUỒN CUNG CẤP BIOTIN*
Biotin có thể được cung cấp đủ liều lượng bằng cách uống vitamin H trực tiếp. Những sản phẩm biotin dạng viên nén được bày bán rộng rãi nên rất dễ tìm mua. Nhưng bạn cần kiểm định chắc chắn về nguồn góc sản phẩm trước khi sử dụng.








​Ngoài ra, một số thực phẩm cũng chứa lượng biotin dồi dào. Tiêu thụ nguồn thực phẩm này cũng giúp bạn gián tiếp dung nạp biotin.




_Các sản phẩm ngũ cốc nguyên hạt (Ảnh: blog.dynaseiki)_




_Men và men bia (Ảnh: Genetic Literacy Project)_




_Thịt và cá (Ảnh: agroinfo)_




_Trứng (Ảnh: Frederica by Vanessa Martins – Sapo)_




_Các sản phẩm từ sữa (Ảnh:dreamstime)_

_

_
_Trái cây và rau quả (Ảnh:Folha Vitória)_​
*LIỆU LƯỢNG BIOTIN NHƯ THẾ NÀO LÀ PHÙ HỢP?*
Với mỗi giai đoạn tuổi, giới tính, chiều cao, cân nặng và tình trạng sức khỏe khác nhau sẽ có như cầu sử dụng biotin khác nhau. Các chuyên gia khuyến khích dùng 20 đến 100 microgram (mcg) mỗi ngày cho bất cứ ai trên 11 tuổi.

Biotin là vitamin có thể tan trong nước. Nếu hấp thụ quá nhiều thì lượng biotin thừa sẽ được thải trừ bằng việc bài tiết. Tuy nhiên, sử dụng biotin liều cao có thể gây ra những nguy cơ về bệnh tuyến giáp. Do vậy, bạn nên hỏi ý kiến bác sĩ trước khi dùng biotin để mang lại hiệu quả trị rụng tóc tốt nhất.
​Và không chỉ có vitamin H mới cần cho sự phát triển của tóc, một số loại vitamin khác cũng cần được thường xuyên bổ sung thì mới đạt hiệu quả toàn diện. Vitamin A cần cho quá trình làm chắc lớp biểu bì ngoài tóc (chất hình thành keratin). Vitamin B6 tham gia vào quá trình trao đổi chất, giúp cơ năng của tế bào biểu bì khỏe hơn, hạn chế tình trạng bong tróc da đầu. Thiếu vitamin B2 sẽ làm mất màu tóc, tóc bị duỗi thẳng, dễ rụng và gây hói đầu. Thiếu vitamin C khiến miệng các nang lông nở rộng dễ gây tích tụ nhờn bẩn khiến tóc không thể mọc lên. Còn vitamin D2, D3 thúc đẩy sự sinh trường tóc thông qua việc chuyển hóa canxi, phốt pho và các tuyến nội tiết.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

